# Pooch test?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

All 3 of the girls were bred and haven't come back in heat that I have noticed, so I am assuming they are bred.

Sorry the pics aren't great I took them late yesterday, so it was hard to get a good pic, I can get a better one later

Madison - First timer, she's got a lot of hair so I haven't checked recently for udder development.
If she's pregnant she'll be due Feb 18th
She looks a little deeper in the belly, but it's hard to tell how deep she really is since she's got so much hair LOL


















Snow White kidded on Feb 24th, and if she is pregnant she'd be due Feb 25th LOL










Trouble kidded Feb 23rd this year, and if she is bred, she will be due March 3rd.









My son wants a girl from Madison SOOO BAD, so fingers crossed!! He showed Madison in the fairs this past summer and for a 'mutt bred' goat, she did quite well. He has his heart set on showing one of her babies this year. We're leaning more towards showing percentage does than wethers..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Madison looks deeper cause she IS deep! She is a very pretty girl!
The way I can sort of tell is if the vulva is flat to the body vs at an angle.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Nancy, Maddie is such a big girl, she lost a little weight the last 2 months, but she was soooo wide she jiggled and bounced LOL!!! She's definitely starting to get some more width again, and that deep belly Her mama has a deep belly especially when she is pregnant. Maddie is a little steep in the rump but that pic was taken on uneven ground so she looks like she has a 'u' back LOL

I really do think they are all pregnant, at least I hope so. Praying Trouble has red twins again, but also hoping our new buck can add width to her kids. They were such sweet babies too, and couldn't get over how identical they were to her. You couldn't tell her and her doeling apart they were so alike 

I just hope all goes smoothly. Last year we had 3 does kid at the end of Feb and it was really great weatherwise, really hard to kid in Jan and early Feb just way too cold.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a yes on Madison and most likely on the other too.


----------

